# So this warning just popped up on my screen....



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Is the best thing to do pop down to just tyres first thing tomorrow morning?


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Have you got a tyre pressure gauge thing to actually check the pressures? Any signs of nail/damage to that tyre? Hopefully nothing serious just an over-sensitive sensor.

Also, do you realise the passenger door is open!


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I have no tyre pressure gauge unfortunately.

I will check for nail damage now.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As said the best thing is check the pressures yourself, & pump up if required, otherwise may be flat in the morning.
You must have an air compressor in boot with a pressure gauge on it.
Hoggy.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Not sure what's under the boot floor Hoggy. Might just be the foam canister emergency stuff... does it come with a compressor?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Mr R said:


> Not sure what's under the boot floor Hoggy. Might just be the foam canister emergency stuff... does it come with a compressor?


Hi, Gunge canister not a lot of use without a compressor. So must have a compressor. :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

You will definitely have a compressor and as Hoggy says it has a gauge fitted

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

gogs said:


> You will definitely have a compressor and as Hoggy says it has a gauge fitted
> Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


Hi, And I haven't even got a MK3 :roll: :wink: 
Don't use the gunge, use the compressor to raise pressure if required.
Hoggy.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Wasn't there a thread a while back about rogue low tyre pressure warnings which went away after being reset.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Tyre pressure system is standard and under the trunk moquette there is a crick, the foam and the compressor and some other things..
your error is the press ion of that tyre lower than the others.
pump them with cold tyres at the pressure reported on the sticker below the hook where the door locks and set the MMI under the car menu, service, tyre pressures


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ZephyR2 said:


> Wasn't there a thread a while back about rogue low tyre pressure warnings which went away after being reset.


Hi, Very true, but best to check pressure anyway.otherwise you won't know whether true or false until the morning & then may be too late.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

So best thing for me to do is chill out first... Then get the compressor out from the boot floor and test it. What pressure should it be anyone know?


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

*makes note to check what's under the boot floor. 

You could try resetting in the MMI, drive around for a bit and see if message comes back.

Pressures are on a sticker inside drivers door area. I checked mine a couple of weeks ago but can't remember exact values.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

pressures depend form which tyres you have..

if you memorise the actual pressure, you'll store 3 good pressure and one not so...don't do it ahaha
for 19" is 2,2 or 2,3 (variable from country) front and 1,9 rear


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

So it turns out both front ones are 32psi which it says on my drivers door.... How do I reset on the MMI? Had a play with the settings for about 5 minutes but couldn't find out how to do it! :x

(Not really sure what you mean by 2,2 2,3 and 1,9 Manu?)


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Fronts either 2.2 bar or 2.3 bar and rear 1.9 bar

MMI Reset here

reset MMI?
viewtopic.php?t=1239658

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

press the menu button, car, left button, service, store tyre pressures.

2,3 - 1,9 are pressures...I use bar and not psi sorry..anyway check them on the sticker on your door


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I used to get false warnings of tyre pressure loss on my wife Mini Cooper S with run flats. Bought one of these as its really simple to just check and then reset. Strangely when a valve did leak and the tyre lost virtually all of its pressure there were no warnings from the system. Best to just quickly check after washing the car imo.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> press the menu button, car, left button, service, store tyre pressures.
> 
> 2,3 - 1,9 are pressures...I use bar and not psi sorry..anyway check them on the sticker on your door


This worked. Very helpful thank you. The warning light is now off and hopefully staying off. I will check tyre pressure first thing tomorrow morning and hopefully still says 32psi!

The other reset method (pushing two buttons forward and pushing in centre button) didn't do anything. Screen flashed then took a couple seconds to update, but nothing changed?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

the three button reset is a system restart..nothing to do with tyre pressures


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I checked my tyre pressures today on the front two wheels, and they were both fine?

I have driven it roughly 6 miles to work today and no warning light again... I will check tyre pressure after work today, but looks like just an over sensitive sensor?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Can't understand anyone running a car and not having a tyre pressure gauge and pump of some sort in the car.
Most gauges, including digital types, use a rubber or plastic diaphragm which vary in accuracy, unless you pay extra for a calibrated device. Also the diaphragms will deteriorate over time leading to greater inaccuracies. 
I bought one of these gauges about 30 years ago and its been totally reliable and accurate over a that time, nothing to wear out. I've also had several digital gauges which were widely inaccurate and analogue gauges on foot-pumps which were usually unreliable.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Agree Zephy... when I use the machine at the petrol stations, I always double-check with a digital keyring gauge, just as an added precaution. I always tend to go for the value between the 2 recommendations (number of people /luggage).

Glad all good again TTimi 8)


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I have one of the air compressors that you plug into the 12v socket in the car. It has an analogue dial on there showing psi. Are you saying this could be inaccurate? lol... I really hope not!


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

TTimi said:


> So it turns out both front ones are 32psi which it says on my drivers door.... How do I reset on the MMI? Had a play with the settings for about 5 minutes but couldn't find out how to do it! :x
> 
> (Not really sure what you mean by 2,2 2,3 and 1,9 Manu?)


Manu (and most Europeans I think) measures pressure in Bar (2.2 Bar is roughly 32 Psi)
Two ways of saying the same thing.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

exactly..pardon me..when I'm writing from the iPhone I tend to write my measures! when I'm using the computer it's faster to use the converter and I write yours


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I see these metal stick tyre pressure devices for £1.50 on eBay. Can't go wrong with that!


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

This happened on my A1 yesterday. Went to a petrol station and made sure they were all as they should be and reset the warning.


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

It worked pretty well for me. It warned me 8 weeks ago about the rear right tyre, I checked with the gauge and it was 3 psi less than normal. Checked the tyre but couldn't find any leak , I then pumped it up, reset and store tyre pressure back and the warning is gone.

2 weeks later, the warning came up again on a very same tyre. I then checked again carefully and sure enough, a nail hidden on the very inner thread which I couldn't see in the first time. So get it fixed, pumped up, reset and it's been fine since, no more warning.

By the way, puncture a tyre (which a small hole caused by nail, screw etc... somewhere around tyre threads, not on the side) is much easier than you think. You dont even need to remove the tyre to fix. Less than 20 minutes job and you're up and go again. Buy a repair kit from auto shop and put it the boot.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Ah mate you got me worried again about the tyre now lol...

I will take it to just tyres for them to have a look as they do free tyre checks anyway, and charge £20 if there is a nail in it (and it is safe to be repaired).


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

TTimi said:


> Ah mate you got me worried again about the tyre now lol...
> 
> I will take it to just tyres for them to have a look as they do free tyre checks anyway, and charge £20 if there is a nail in it (and it is safe to be repaired).


Mate dont worry too much. If you check pressure and no change then nothing to check anyway. If it got a nail or screw then sooner or later, the pressure gonna drop.

In my case, it dropped very slow after 2 weeks but system can detects it, just so to say it works quite well.

And as I said, with nail and screw, dont need to go to the shop, with $20 you can buy 20 plugs for puncture including tool the pressure gauge... just jack it up and have some fun :mrgreen:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

TTimi said:


> Ah mate you got me worried again about the tyre now lol...
> 
> I will take it to just tyres for them to have a look as they do free tyre checks anyway, and charge £20 if there is a nail in it (and it is safe to be repaired).


Just check that they don't have a stock of rusty nails round the back of the shop. :twisted:


----------

